# Cedar Point This Weekend



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We'll, we leave in a couple hours for CP; hopefully the weather is as good as it was at the Gettysburg Rally. As it turns out a couple other Outbackers are going to CP this weekend and we plan to get together for a "Mini Rally". Peace to all and have a safe trip where ever the open road take you this weekend!
Eric, Missy, Michelle & Cody


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> We'll, we leave in a couple hours for CP; hopefully the weather is as good as it was at the Gettysburg Rally. As it turns out a couple other Outbackers are going to CP this weekend and we plan to get together for a "Mini Rally". Peace to all and have a safe trip where ever the open road take you this weekend!
> Eric, Missy, Michelle & Cody


Have a Safe Trip Eric!!! Have Fun!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Have a blast I hope to go back someday.

John


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

we will be leaving on friday the 19 th. and getting there some time on saturday afternoon.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Have a safe trip Eric - hope to catch up with you and the family later in the summer.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric - have a GREAT time and SAFE trip!









Rick


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

thevanobackers said:


> we will be leaving on friday the 19 th. and getting there some time on saturday afternoon.


I don't know if you got here yet, we got here about 2 hours ago. A nasty storm is bearing down on us. and their calling for some bad weather most of the night then it clears and the skies are suppose to be sunny for the next couple days; sorta like when Dorothy lands in munchkinland and the screen goes to color!!








We're in site 204 in circle "B"; Don't be shy come on by! Tommorrow were headed in for the early, "exclusive ride time", we'll be at the Magnum 200 then the Mellennium you have my cell number call me and we can do it together if you want.
Eric


----------

